# HF Rotating Laser Level



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

In a word... DON'T!

This is the second one. The first rotated but no laser.

The tripod level bubble is off by about 2 inches. When the bubble says level, any one can see that the tripod isn't level.

Even though the bubbles say that the laser is level, the line is off by over an inch from one side of the room to the other. (Pick up the tripod, turn it 180°, re-level if necessary and the error is apparent.)

Normally I view a HF too as a one job tool. If you get two jobs from the tool, it is a bonus. (Hole saw... Every hole after the first one is a bonus.) This laser level isn't worth the batteries. (I never use the cheapo batteries supplied with tools but rather purchase either Duracell or Energizer for the tool.) LOML suggested that maybe I could rent one. Hmmmm, maybe that's an idea.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

People in the country the product was made in probably just have a shorter leg than the other one. So it might be even to them but not to someone else. Give em a little bit of slack. Dont get the Dewalt laser level, I heard it could cauterize an open wound !!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is an "HF" rotating laser. High frequency?

George


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm guessing Harbor Freight George.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought a HF laser level just to annoy the cat with. It was about $6 and way cheaper than the handhelds you can get at Radio Shack. Ever see a cat sweat?


----------

